# Redfish and Stripers



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

Took my buddy from work out this evening into the Severn. We landed and released several stripers with the largest going 24+ inches. Also was fortunate enough to pull in a nice 19" red. 3 spots on each side. Bottom fishing with peeler crab. Beautiful evening. Courage


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice! Congrats


----------



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Papa-T.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

I appreciate it greg.


----------

